# Football Tickets?



## UBRWGN

Hi All :wave:,

I am going to be in London in October (from Canada) and am wondering how difficult it is to get tickets to Football matches..

I am guessing Premier League games will be next to impossible but I am open to watching other leagues.

From what I have found online it is best to buy from club websites to avoid dodgy tickets.
Is it also possible to buy tickets same day at the ground?

Any insight or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

TIA

Simon


----------



## matty.13

West Ham would be your best bet for tickets in London . Stadium is very easy to get too. Your be able to get tickets on there website 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

matty.13 said:


> West Ham would be your best bet for tickets in London . Stadium is very easy to get too. Your be able to get tickets on there website
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The poor man is on holiday and wants to watch a team play football:lol:

Try Tottenham as I know a few have got tickets for them, enjoy your holidays, London is a great city , just back from a few days there, must visit the imperial war museum and a trip to Bourgh market and spitalfields market at lunch time.
We did the Churchill war rooms this time it was very good


----------



## brooklandsracer

matty.13 said:


> West Ham would be your best bet for tickets in London . Stadium is very easy to get too. Your be able to get tickets on there website
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe choose a team to watch that have at least a point on the board.
There are 91 other teams to choose from in the 4 English leagues. :thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN

Derekh929 said:


> The poor man is on holiday and wants to watch a team play football:lol:
> 
> Try Tottenham as I know a few have got tickets for them, enjoy your holidays, London is a great city , just back from a few days there, must visit the imperial war museum and a trip to Bourgh market and spitalfields market at lunch time.
> We did the Churchill war rooms this time it was very good




Looks like Tottenham/West Ham on the 20th at London Stadium. Hmmm...

Churchill War Rooms are on the to-do list, thanks for the other suggestions! :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=60114

DJ X-ray is the BIGGEST Spurs fan you will ever meet. He's not been of for a while though.

Send him a PM telling how much you like Spurs and how Arsenal are rubbish. He will soon be back on the forum.


----------



## Derekh929

UBRWGN said:


> Looks like Tottenham/West Ham on the 20th at London Stadium. Hmmm...
> 
> Churchill War Rooms are on the to-do list, thanks for the other suggestions! :thumb:


Also Greenwich area really nice and a walk up to Thames Barrier, also pre book the Sky Garden I call it the walkie talking building fantastic views and it's free unlike the rip off price of Shard.
Also the St Katherine's Docks area is great not far from tower bridge, great to sit and have a bite to eat.

At least if Tottenham again West Ham there will be plenty of goals , Westfield is a great shopping area at Olympic park but we were advised to watch for pick pockets, you get straight in from tube station never outside


----------



## UBRWGN

Kerr said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=60114
> 
> DJ X-ray is the BIGGEST Spurs fan you will ever meet. He's not been of for a while though.
> 
> Send him a PM telling how much you like Spurs and how Arsenal are rubbish. He will soon be back on the forum.


:lol: ...think I will skip this time. lol


----------

